

Show HN: Hollow, an interactive documentary - arxpoetica
http://www.hollowdocumentary.com/

======
mutant
You know.. There is a reason people despise IE, and one of those reason is
"Must be viewed in IE."

This isn't a web page, it's a chrome app, go put it on the chrome store.

------
malandrew
If anyone here is interested in interactive documentaries, you should check
out Clouds when it comes out:

[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1636630114/clouds-
intera...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1636630114/clouds-interactive-
documentary)

It's a documentary on generative art and that is also an executable. Basically
several artist coders got together to put together a documentary on their
craft and the art of each will be showcased as a layer on top of the
documentary that you can play/interact with while the artist is discussing its
creation and whatnot.

------
rgbrgb
In my opinion this would have been better as a movie. The only interactivity
was scrolling down the page to control the speed of the montage. I think the
strength of a Document vs a conventional documentary/montage thing is that you
can introduce a lot more information in a format that isn't strictly linear.
This was linear and oftentimes too busy in with the transitions. Also, the
choppy speed of my mouse scrolling vs. a smooth constant speed montage
actually makes it feel more busy during big transitions.

The tech is cool, but this instance of it isn't really doing it for me.

------
kenjackson
I don't use Chrome. When you can get it working for more browsers will happily
take a look.

------
jeremyaarts
Well made, but you really have got to fix the slow scrolling. I would have to
have my midfinger amputated if I were to scroll all the way to the end.

Slick presentation though.

------
RogerL
Love the content, but my hand can't take it.

